# EEE Degree- ICT major/ Minor?



## jijijiji (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a work experience of 4.6 years in the IT industry(Software engineer) with a Bachelors degress in Electrical and electronics engineering.

I am a certified microsoft professional as well.

I am planing on applying for ACS, but I am not sure if i have the pre requisite to clear it ( now that they require 6 yrs of work experience as per the new rules for non ICT under RPL category).

The following are the computer, electronics and communication papers I studied 

SEMESTER I
----------------

1) Fundamentals of Computing - theory
2) Computer Practise - I - lab


SEMESTER II
-----------------

3)Computer Practise - II - Lab

SEMESTER III
------------------

4) Data structures and Algorithms - theory
5) Data structures and algorithms laboratory - lab

SEMESTER IV
-----------------

6) Object oriented programming - theory
7) Control systems - theory
8) Control systems laboratory- lab

SEMESTER V
-----------------

9) Communication engineering
10) Digital logic circuits
11) Linear integrated circuits
12) Object Oriented Programming Laboratory (Exercise on application of C++) - lab

SEMESTER VI
-----------------

10) Digital signal processing
11) Microprocessor and microcontroller
12) Microprocessor and microcontroller laboratory


SEMESTER VII
------------------

13) Advanced control system


SEMESTER VIII
--------------------

14) Operating systems


Kindly suggest if I can apply for ACS with/ without RPL.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jijijiji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an work experience of 4.6 years in the IT industry(Software engineer) with a Bachelors degress in Electrical and electronics engineering.
> 
> ...


You can clear ACS if they give you AQF Bachelor for ur Degree... which I think shouldn't be a problem... they will also obviate 4 years of your work experience, leaving you with insufficient months to claim any Skilled work points.


----------



## jijijiji (Jun 15, 2013)

Thnx for the quick response... Shuld I wait till I have 5 yrs or can I apply now? And is RPL necessary?


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi jijijiji,

You can apply with 4 yrs of experience. I am from EEE background and got my ACS two weeks back with EEE considered as ICT Major.
But got 4 yrs deducted. So you cannot claim any work experience points.
Mini


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jijijiji said:


> Thnx for the quick response... Shuld I wait till I have 5 yrs or can I apply now? And is RPL necessary?


As mini2ran said, + this PDF will be helpful:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## sree3828 (Nov 30, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Hi jijijiji,
> 
> You can apply with 4 yrs of experience. I am from EEE background and got my ACS two weeks back with EEE considered as ICT Major.
> But got 4 yrs deducted. So you cannot claim any work experience points.
> Mini


HI Mini2Ran,

I have completed my Electrical and Electronics from Anna University Chennai.
Im really confused with the ICT major or minor and the 20% of subjects for ICT...
I have 6yrs exp and working as Analyst programmer.

Does it vary between subjects from universities. How are the subjects termed as ICT do you have any clue on that.

Below are my subjects which I think they fall under ICT:
Sem1
-----

Computer Practice 1 ICT

Sem2
-----
Electric Circuit Analysis ICT
Electric Circuits Lab ICT
Computer practice 2 ICT

Sem3
-----

Electron Devices
Electromagnetic Theory

Sem4
----
Electronic Circuits
Communication Engineering
Control Systems
Network Analysis and Synthesis
Object Oriented Programming
Electronics Laboratory


Sem5
----
Digital Systems
Integrated Circuits
Control Systems Lab
Power Electronics Lab
Power Electronics


Sem6
-----
Digital Signal Processing
Microprocessor and Applications
Computer Architecture
IC & Microprocessor Lab


Sem7
----
Solid state drives

Sem8
-----
computer Networks

Please compare with your curriculum and let me know if need to take the RPL route or apply as normal category.
Awaiting for your reply at the earliest.
Mail ID: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

sree3828 said:


> HI Mini2Ran,
> 
> I have completed my Electrical and Electronics from Anna University Chennai.
> Im really confused with the ICT major or minor and the 20% of subjects for ICT...
> ...



No need to compare it buddy. EEE Bachelors from any university from india is considered Major. Me, My brother and my cousin are from EEE from different universities. All of our degrees were considered ICT major by ACS..all the best


----------



## sree3828 (Nov 30, 2012)

kiran55 said:


> No need to compare it buddy. EEE Bachelors from any university from india is considered Major. Me, My brother and my cousin are from EEE from different universities. All of our degrees were considered ICT major by ACS..all the best


Thanks Kiran for the reply.. So I need not take the RPL route? And with a understanding that you have applied with EEE degree and not with any tertiary qualifications like diploma from NIIT and also any microsoft certifications..


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

sree3828 said:


> Thanks Kiran for the reply.. So I need not take the RPL route? And with a understanding that you have applied with EEE degree and not with any tertiary qualifications like diploma from NIIT and also any microsoft certifications..


Yes no need for RPL, i applied only with EEE b.Tech background and not an other qualification.


----------



## sayedmaz (Jul 29, 2013)

kiran55 said:


> Yes no need for RPL, i applied only with EEE b.Tech background and not an other qualification.


Dear kiran, 
Could you please tell me if eee is considered as ict major can I apply with 3+ experience. .currently am software professional with 3 years experience.

thanks 
Sayed


----------



## mohanprasadm (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi mini2ran 

I am a little lost here... you told EEE will be considered an ICT Major. now why would they deduct 4 years of experience. So do you mean to say that no points can be claimed for work experience. Thats so bad and would impact our total point... Really consused... pls advice!

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## venki0604 (Oct 23, 2013)

*any one from ECE department*

HI I am from ECE dept,Anna university. I have 4 years IT experience.

We had subjects like
Data structures
Computer architecture,
Computer networks,
Microprocessor & controller,
object oriented programming languages,
Language C,
Digital eclectronics,
Soft computing

but we dont have course on Software engineering,Compiler things like that. will i be coming under ICT major or ICT minor??


----------



## bdamganpoor (Jul 17, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi jijijiji,
> 
> You can apply with 4 yrs of experience. I am from EEE background and got my ACS two weeks back with EEE considered as ICT Major.
> But got 4 yrs deducted. So you cannot claim any work experience points.
> Mini




Hi Friend,

I have 5.3 years of exp in IT with Btech EEE.Can i go for ACS now.

Consultancies are saying that Btech EEE is not considered as ICT Major or Minor.

Please suggest meon this....could u please help me with mail.


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

bdamganpoor said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I have 5.3 years of exp in IT with Btech EEE.Can i go for ACS now.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

Don't go with what consultants say. All they have is half baked knowledge. They will literally drown you.....whatever you do, do it on your own....its very simple process........and to answer your question precisely, I can guarantee you that EEE is considered as ICT Major but will deduct 4 years of exp for sure....so you can safely apply for ACS. All the best.


----------



## bdamganpoor (Jul 17, 2013)

kiran55 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Don't go with what consultants say. All they have is half baked knowledge. They will literally drown you.....whatever you do, do it on your own....its very simple process........and to answer your question precisely, I can guarantee you that EEE is considered as ICT Major but will deduct 4 years of exp for sure....so you can safely apply for ACS. All the best.


Thanks Kiran,

Btech in Eletrcial and Elctronics engineering...Is it ok..they are saying that according to new rules...I need to have 6 years of exp.


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

bdamganpoor said:


> Thanks Kiran,
> 
> Btech in Eletrcial and Elctronics engineering...Is it ok..they are saying that according to new rules...I need to have 6 years of exp.


No only 4 years is sufficient for EEE...Go ahead and apply...all the best...mine too is EEE only.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

kiran55 said:


> No only 4 years is sufficient for EEE...Go ahead and apply...all the best...mine too is EEE only.


Hello Kiran,
I applied for 261311 assessmnet with 4+ experience. acessemnet letter showing that eee is consider as aqf minor they need 6 years hence you are un suitable..
did u gave them any additional docs.. is there any role of occupation here to determine eee is minor or major ?


----------



## mandhaso (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello All,

We[my wife and me] are planning to apply for ACS to get our skills certified for the Australian PR.

Our Background : Both of us have studied Electrical Engineering and joined IT companies in India thereafter for the last 8.5 years. My wife has been working on testing services for the most part of her career and I am working as a developer/programmer. We plan to apply for job code 261313-Software Engineer as it sounds like a middle ground.

Question#1: To claim the extra 5 points for "Partner skill qualification", does both the partners need to have the same ANZSCO ? i.e, both need to be certified by ACS as 261313-Software Engineer OR 261312 - Developer Programmer OR 261311 - Analyst Programmer etc ? Or does it suffice if both of them have one of job code (261311,261312,261314,261399) mix and match.

Question#2: Should we be applying for RPL as our education qualification is NOT ICT but we have been working in Software throughout? It would be helpful if someone with a similar experience can post their experience with ACS.

Thanks a bunch in advance!!!


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

Acs or ea its decided based on ur skill.. now if you are saying u are working as software engineer then both degree and skill needs to be assessed by ACS.


----------



## darkvader (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All,

This is an informative post for me as I graduated in Electrical & Electronics in 2003, so much more older qualification that most of you here. What has confused me is what ACS consider as subjects relevant to ICT Major grouping.

I had about 40% of my subjects clearly covering Electrical (Transformers, Solid State Drives, Power Systems etc) and about 30% clearly in the Computer field....the balance 30% is a mix of Electronics and/or applying Computer Science to Electronics....so does anyone have a definitive list I can refer to?

Also, if I am lucky and judged as having an ICT Major, then what else do I need? Sorry for the ignorant questions here as I am just starting out in this process. From the posts looks like I need 4 years as a software engineer, which I do given my 11 years in IT, and if I have anything above 4 I could use it for experience points.

I started the process assuming my only option was to assess my skills as a Project Manager, which I am currently, but as its not on the main SOL, I would have to depend on State Sponsorship. If I can get more concrete info on my questions then I could very well go to ACS and see where it takes me!

Thanks
DV


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

darkvader said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is an informative post for me as I graduated in Electrical & Electronics in 2003, so much more older qualification that most of you here. What has confused me is what ACS consider as subjects relevant to ICT Major grouping.
> 
> ...


Eee should be in ict major category.. recently i got mine assessed..they will deduct 4 years from exp... as u mentioned u already have 30% computer related subject. for four year degree course u need 25% ict content in each year....so already u are in safe side. Check the subject content again just to double chk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear All,

I hope you can help me on the below query.

I have 8 years experience in IT
BE in Instrumentation and Control Engineering
Diploma in Electronics and Communication Engineering

After class 10, I joined Diploma and completed my engineering. Can you please let me know if I have to go through RPL route or should I apply normal route, will they consider my diploma in ECE.
I also did a certification in Diploma in Unix,C,C++(3months course) from CSC computers.

Unable to find much information in forum.
Hope you can help!

Regards,
krish


----------



## Suganya Narayanan (May 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I had graduated from Anna University with EEE background. Can anyone clarify whether EEE is still considered as ICT Major? I have 4 years experience in IT industry..I'm not planning to claim any points for experience. Can you please say whether 'm eligible for applying for PR?

Thanks in advance.
Suganya


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had graduated from Anna University with EEE background. Can anyone clarify whether EEE is still considered as ICT Major? I have 4 years experience in IT industry..I'm not planning to claim any points for experience. Can you please say whether 'm eligible for applying for PR?
> 
> ...


Hi Suganya,

I know people from EEE have be assessed as ICT major so give it a try.


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello All,

In a bit of confusion here. I completed my B.E in Electrical and Electronics which is affiliated to VTU. Currently, I have *4 Years 1 month *of work experience and my job profile is of a *software engineer* (ANZSCO code 261313). I am planning to submit my profile to the ACS soon. I am thinking of applying for the ICT minor category. Following are the subjects which I feel are computer/communication based. Please let me know your thoughts about their suitability (ICT major or minor).

1) Computer Concepts And C Programming
2) Computer Aided Engineering Drawing
3) Computer Programming Lab
4) Analog Electronic Circuits
5) Logic Design
6) Network Analysis
7) Analog Electronics Lab
8) Logic Design Lab
9) MicroControllers
10) Control Systems
11) Microcontrollers Lab
12) Signals and Systems
13) Digital Signal Processing
14) Control Systems Lab
15) Computer Techniques in Power System Analysis.

Any other help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sayed_332 (Mar 18, 2015)

SudarshanPahwa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In a bit of confusion here. I completed my B.E in Electrical and Electronics which is affiliated to VTU. Currently, I have 4 Years 1 month of work experience and my job profile is of a software engineer (ANZSCO code 261313). I am planning to submit my profile to the ACS soon. I am thinking of applying for the ICT minor category. Following are the subjects which I feel are computer/communication based. Please let me know your thoughts about their suitability (ICT major or minor).
> 
> ...


Please calculate your ICT contained based on your credit points ... See if you are able to qualify minimum ICT contained that's required to be assessed as major...

Am from EEE back ground and I was exactly same situation as you are now..I got positive for 261313 with 4.5years exp..they deducted 4 years. Fyi- first time I was assessed negative they mentioned EEE as minor. I applied for review..explained all ICT contained...finally got positive assessment....


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

sayed_332 said:


> Please calculate your ICT contained based on your credit points ... See if you are able to qualify minimum ICT contained that's required to be assessed as major...
> 
> Am from EEE back ground and I was exactly same situation as you are now..I got positive for 261313 with 4.5years exp..they deducted 4 years. Fyi- first time I was assessed negative they mentioned EEE as minor. I applied for review..explained all ICT contained...finally got positive assessment....


Thanks for the help Sayed!


----------



## ekta_aneja (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi sree3828,

I have 5years 6months of experience in IT field, but my Degree is in EEE from MDU University so I am really confused will my degree be considered in ICT Major or ICT Minor?? Can you please guide me on the same.

Best Regards


----------



## ekta_aneja (Aug 6, 2016)

Adding my subject for above post:
My subjects are as below:
Fundamentals Of Computer &Programming
Computer Programming Lab
Analog Electronics Lab
Digital Electronics
Analog Electronics Circuits
Digital Signal Processing
Control Systems
Control Systems Lab
Power Systems
Power Systems Lab
Micro Electronics 
Micro Electonics Lab
Micro Processor & Interfacing
Network Theory
Micro Processor & Interfacing lab
Embedded System Design
Electronics Measurement and Instrumentation

Best Regards


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*EEE with 6.6 years IT experience*

hi

I am also having Btech in EEE degree and 6.6 years experience in IT as SAP ABAP consultant and my current designation is Technology Analyst. I am also planning to apply for ACS assessment but in dilemma whether to go for RPL route or normal.

From one of the threads i have seen that for SAP ABAP guys ANZSCO 261312-Developer Programmer is suitable . I have SAP certification as well in UI5/Fiori .

How many years are to be deducted by ACS in my case.

Can anyone throw light on this.

Thanks


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

jonsnow86 said:


> hi
> 
> I am also having Btech in EEE degree and 6.6 years experience in IT as SAP ABAP consultant and my current designation is Technology Analyst. I am also planning to apply for ACS assessment but in dilemma whether to go for RPL route or normal.
> 
> ...


Can some one clarify me on this..??


----------



## SSweetSalt (Mar 25, 2017)

Greetings !!

I am interested to assess my degree Bachelors of Business and Information Technology (Honors). Before initiating the online process I would like to discuss the following queries.

I have completed my degree requirements in 3 years ( Summers Inclusive) instead of 4 years. Will it be considered as the Honors degree as i have met the requirements within 3 years ?

Total IT credit hours earned: 51
Total credits of the degree: 139

Total ICT content calculated : 36.69%

AND

Total IT courses taught: 13
Total Courses: 41

Total ICT Courses: 31.7%

Will be degree be assessed as ICT majors or ICT minors.


----------



## SSweetSalt (Mar 25, 2017)

anyone to reply


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

jonsnow86 said:


> Can some one clarify me on this..??




My degree is also BE -EEE and this is treated as major but not closely related to the nominated occupation, so 4 years was deducted from my experience. So be prepared that BE-EEE will be treated as major in ur case with 4 years deduction from ur experience, even though u have all certifications and experiences in ur current field of occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

I am aspiring to apply for ACS Skills assessment for GSM for Software Engineer (261313).
I have a Bachelors in Engineering in Telecommunication from VTU, Karnataka, India.

Could you please let me know if i fall under ICT Major/ ICT Minor & whether closely related or NOT closely related to nominated occupation?

And please also guide how many points would be deducted based on above categorization for my case ?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am aspiring to apply for ACS Skills assessment for GSM for Software Engineer (261313).
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering in Telecommunication from VTU, Karnataka, India.
> ...



Recently I got mine assessed as AQF- Major with 4 years deduction.


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

scorpion24 said:


> Recently I got mine assessed as AQF- Major with 4 years deduction.


Thanks a ton scorpion24 for your quick responses.
Could you please let me know :

1) If you were B.E in TC or B.E in E & C / any other ?
2) Was it from VTU , Karnataka or any other ?
3) were you assesed for Software Engineer (261313) ?
4) What is AQF- Major, is it the same as ICT Major ?

Thanks soo much in advance bro.


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

karthkri said:


> My degree is also BE -EEE and this is treated as major but not closely related to the nominated occupation, so 4 years was deducted from my experience. So be prepared that BE-EEE will be treated as major in ur case with 4 years deduction from ur experience, even though u have all certifications and experiences in ur current field of occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear karthkri/other Seniors,

I am aspiring to apply for ACS Skills assessment for GSM for Software Engineer (261313).
I have a Bachelors in Engineering in Telecommunication (TC) from VTU, Karnataka, India.

I have around 10.8 years of Software/IT experience.

Could you please let me know if i fall under ICT Major/ ICT Minor & whether closely related or NOT closely related to nominated occupation?

And please also help clarify -

1) guide how many points would be deducted based on above categorization for my case ?
2) What does EEE stand for ? Will TC also be assessed as ICT major , but not closely related to the nominated occupation as it was done for EEE in your case ?
3) were you assesed for Software Engineer (261313) ?
4) What is AQF- Major, is it the same as ICT Major ?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Thanks a ton scorpion24 for your quick responses.
> Could you please let me know :
> 
> 1) If you were B.E in TC or B.E in E & C / any other ?
> ...


1) BE in E&C
2) Kakatiya University, Telangana
3) Yes. 261313
4) ICT Major


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Dear karthkri/other Seniors,
> 
> I am aspiring to apply for ACS Skills assessment for GSM for Software Engineer (261313).
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering in Telecommunication (TC) from VTU, Karnataka, India.
> ...


1) Your BE in TC will be assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing. 4 Years will be deducted from your total years of experience. Hence you will get 15 points for your degree. And the remaining 6.8 years you can use to claim experience points which will give you 10 points.
2) EEE - Electrical & Electronics Engineering. 
4) AQF - Australian Qualifications Framework. ACS assesses if your qualification is comparable to AQF or not. If its ICT major or Minor is dependent on % ICT course content you have studied. In general TC falls under ICT Major.


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

scorpion24 said:


> 1) Your BE in TC will be assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing. 4 Years will be deducted from your total years of experience. Hence you will get 15 points for your degree. And the remaining 6.8 years you can use to claim experience points which will give you 10 points.
> 2) EEE - Electrical & Electronics Engineering.
> 4) AQF - Australian Qualifications Framework. ACS assesses if your qualification is comparable to AQF or not. If its ICT major or Minor is dependent on % ICT course content you have studied. In general TC falls under ICT Major.


Thank you so much scorpion24


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

*Diploma in Electronics Engg*

Hello Experts,
This post looks like the right place to ask my query.
I have Diploma in Electronics Engg ( 3 yrs Course ) however i got admission directly into the 3rd Sem and hence did it in 2 yrs..Is anyone here who got their positive ACS for Diploma in Electronics Engg ?

Regards
OScar


----------



## SyedMoosaNazir (May 30, 2017)

I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering (Bachelor Degree) in EEE from ANNA UNIVERSITY(Chennai, India). So my course of Engineering study is 3 years instead of 4 years. 

I having 4.5 years of IT experience and applying for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312).
Not sure whether ACS will deduct 4 years or 6 years. Let me know if you have any thoughts/suggestions/experience.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

SyedMoosaNazir said:


> I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering (Bachelor Degree) in EEE from ANNA UNIVERSITY(Chennai, India). So my course of Engineering study is 3 years instead of 4 years.
> 
> I having 4.5 years of IT experience and applying for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312).
> Not sure whether ACS will deduct 4 years or 6 years. Let me know if you have any thoughts/suggestions/experience.


I have seen EEE considered as related to ICT, so maxm you will get deduct is 4 years and not 6 so you won't have to go RPL.

So, you are are ready to submit your ACS assessment. Others can advise better.


----------



## mharish (Sep 8, 2017)

sayed_332 said:


> Please calculate your ICT contained based on your credit points ... See if you are able to qualify minimum ICT contained that's required to be assessed as major...
> 
> Am from EEE back ground and I was exactly same situation as you are now..I got positive for 261313 with 4.5years exp..they deducted 4 years. Fyi- first time I was assessed negative they mentioned EEE as minor. I applied for review..explained all ICT contained...finally got positive assessment....


Hi Sayeed,
I am in the same situation, Mine got accessed as ICT Minor and ACS deduced 6 years from my experience. Could you please elaborate the information you provided to ACS when you applied for review (If possible, provide the list of subjects which ACS has accepted). I am also from EEE background , I am not sure which subjects they would consider as ICT since most of them are the mix of elctronics and computer.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

I have a BE EEE degree (2002) and has some computer subjects like Microprocessor, Microcontrollers, Computer Networks, Computer Architecture, Computer Aided Engineering design etc.,- will this be considered ICT Major? I could see that some are being deducted 4 years of exp, some more than 4 years? Is there anyone recently got assessed for EEE...I am applying for Systems Analyst.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Harish,

I am also in the same situation and I have sent a mail for explanation. They have mentioned that EEE is considered as ICT minor and they have deducted 6 years. Did you get any response from them similarly?


----------



## sbhavani (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi all,

I have submitted the ACS in Nov 18. It's got negative result saying that you are not suitable for the ANZSCO analyst programer. I have experience of 4.11 years from EEE background from JNTUH University. 

I could see few of them appealed with ICT as major. They got 4 years deducted and got positive results.

Please suggest me, what can I do.


----------



## ITUNM123 (Jan 28, 2019)

sbhavani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted the ACS in Nov 18. It's got negative result saying that you are not suitable for the ANZSCO analyst programer. I have experience of 4.11 years from EEE background from JNTUH University.
> 
> ...


EEE is considered as Non-ICT i.e 6 yrs of experience will be deducted. Electronics (ECE) is ICT Minor for which 4 yrs of experience will be deducted.


----------



## prusuit (Apr 7, 2019)

*Need help with ACS*



jonsnow86 said:


> hi
> 
> I am also having Btech in EEE degree and 6.6 years experience in IT as SAP ABAP consultant and my current designation is Technology Analyst. I am also planning to apply for ACS assessment but in dilemma whether to go for RPL route or normal.
> 
> ...


What happens in your case, did you get ICT major/minor, I have a master in Digital communication with 2-year experience. I just need positive assesment


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a done my engineering with EE and have 12 years of exp. Will this be considered as ICT minor/RPL ? I know it depends on the subjects.


----------



## johnpudi (Sep 18, 2021)

sayed_332 said:


> Please calculate your ICT contained based on your credit points ... See if you are able to qualify minimum ICT contained that's required to be assessed as major...
> 
> Am from EEE back ground and I was exactly same situation as you are now..I got positive for 261313 with 4.5years exp..they deducted 4 years. Fyi- first time I was assessed negative they mentioned EEE as minor. I applied for review..explained all ICT contained...finally got positive assessment....


Hello Sayed,

Hope you are doing well.

I am on same situation right now so as you at the beginning. I have 6 years of experience and did my bachelors in EEE. ACS assessed my degree as ICT Minor and deducted whole 6 years of my work experience. I am planning to go for a review. Could you please help me with a sample document how you explained the ICT contents while doing your review? Please let me know if you can share your review document for reference. If you don't mind, Kindly send the document to *"SNIP" - moderator* which explained the ICT content during your review. Your help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Inbarasan (3 mo ago)

johnpudi said:


> Hello Sayed,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Did you get any information from Sayeed. please share it. I am in the same situation.


----------



## Inbarasan (3 mo ago)

Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had graduated from Anna University with EEE background. Can anyone clarify whether EEE is still considered as ICT Major? I have 4 years experience in IT industry..I'm not planning to claim any points for experience. Can you please say whether 'm eligible for applying for PR?
> 
> ...


Hi Suganya,

Could please let me know that btech eee is considered as ict major or minor for you? I am in the same situation as yours.


----------



## Inbarasan (3 mo ago)

johnpudi said:


> Hello Sayed,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi John,
Did you get any information from Sayeed. Please share it here if you get any. I am also in the same boat. I want to know what's the subjects to be considered as ICT content


----------

